# Film-DVD's katalogisieren (evtl. auch Spiele)



## Crota (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche, wenn möglich Freeware, ein gutes Tool zum Katalogisieren von meiner Filmsammlung, evtl. auch meiner Spielesammlung.

Kennt da jemand ein gutes Programm, das auch eventuell Anschluß an die Internet-Datenbanken hat, von wegen das das Tool selbstständig Titel und Beschreibung des Silberlings runterlädt?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!

Greetz


----------



## klefreak (16. Januar 2009)

sowas in die richtung??

CD Verwaltung leicht gemacht, Software zum Erstellen ihrer persnlichen CD Datenbank (fr Windows & Mac OS X).

SearchMyDiscs 3.2 Datenbank CD Download

2. schaut ehern nach dem aus was du suchst

lg Klemens


----------



## Crota (16. Januar 2009)

jepp, die Programme von collectors.com kenne ich, aber muß man halt kaufen, wobei das eigentlich genau das ist, was ich suche, nur halt am liebsten kostenfrei 

greetz


----------



## Astaroth (30. Januar 2009)

Also für Filme und DVDs kann ich dir nur den Ant Movie Catalog empfehlen, ist für ein kostenloses Verwaltungsprogramm echt gut.
Wenn du allerdings doch Geld ausgeben willst dann ist der DVD Profiler´die beste Software die du zur DVD Verwaltung bekommen kannst.
Für Spiele kenn ich kein Programm außer das von Collectorz und Media Man, sind allerdings beide nicht kostenlos, wobei mit Media Man auch noch DVDs und Bücher verwaltete werden können und das unter ner sehr schicken Oberfläche.
Vielleicht reicht dir ja auch die Onlinegamesdatenbank dann hast du die Verwaltung eben nur online, ich weiß aber nicht ob man sich eine Excel Tabelle oder sowas exportieren lassen kann.


----------



## HollomaN (30. Januar 2009)

das beste programm ist *MyMDb*. Link: MyMDb: Die Filmsammlung für Zuhause

du gibst einfach den film-titelname ein und das programm lädt dir alle informationen darüber herunter. wird auch regelmäßig ge'updatet.


----------



## bigthomas81 (23. Februar 2009)

um spiele zu verwalten würde ich noseris nehmen. ein paar spiele musse wohl selber eintragen aber ist dafür komplett kostenlos. noseris.com ist die hp


----------

